# loan for iphone



## krates (Aug 23, 2008)

Just saw today newspaper ( ya it was lying since morning i never touched it but now  lol !)

Icici bank is giving loan for iphone 

this is ridiculous !@!


----------



## 2kewl (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2008)

Go get one.
Ishtyle ka mamla hai na !


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I along with a few other twitter mates were planning to open an iPhone donation camp at the launch event.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 23, 2008)

OMFG Epic.. Scan please.


----------



## krates (Aug 23, 2008)

here are some links confirming it

*howrah.org/business/25289.html

*www.informationmadness.com/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1019&Itemid=51


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 23, 2008)

Gautham's theory of natural elimination holding strong I guess...

*"*_Drugs, alcohol, craze for spending more than the money earned, exessive movie watching, gambling - all are good things. They help eliminate that section of the population which is inferior and unwanted in this already overpopulated nation._*"*


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 23, 2008)

ICICI , Axis , Bank Of Baroda ... All are in the line ! iPhone Loans 

Source :: *www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Gautham's theory of natural elimination holding strong I guess...
> 
> *"*_Drugs, alcohol, craze for spending more than the money earned, exessive movie watching, gambling - all are good things. They help eliminate that section of the population which is inferior and unwanted in this already overpopulated nation._*"*


You talking bout addiction IMO. So lets generalize it.

Addiction of anything is wrecking for ones own self. 

For more info watch *Requiem for a Dream* and *Trainspotting*. 
PS: No lolz were harmed in making of these movies.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> You talking bout addiction IMO. So lets generalize it.
> 
> Addiction of anything is wrecking for ones own self.
> 
> ...


Its not just addiction.

Ignorance coupled with arrogance is another dangerous factor leading to people's downfall.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL.

iphone loan.

term them arrogant pricks of the century who would buy iphone by taking loan from ICICI. 

And I do pity their position


----------



## azzu (Aug 24, 2008)

i pity on guys and the banks and the indian govt that is allowing such a corporate looty 
wat the hell is this ? ifone ifone ifone **ck u 
iam totally stressed and cant take moore this **ck fone


----------



## mehulved (Aug 24, 2008)

ICSE bank? was it started by ICSE board students?
Who'd want to spoil their life just to buy an iDontPhone by taking a loan?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL.I am sure he meant ICICI.


----------



## hellgate (Aug 24, 2008)

i wud better take that loan to buy a HD4870X2 or GTX 280 instead of some crap good for nothin fone.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 24, 2008)

i'd rather take loan for a biiiig Plasma instead of getting an i-crap-phone


----------



## Rahim (Aug 24, 2008)

Its a debt trap. First take the looan to  buy iPhone and then take another loan to pay off the first 
What the world is coming to!!! Brainwash and hype at its best.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 24, 2008)

so hwo it will go .i am willing to pay 15k as down payment.can i give rest in 0% may be big emis of 3k in 5 months?


----------



## narangz (Aug 24, 2008)

People have gone nuts. Loan for a phone? Oh come on, gimme a break!


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2008)

lolz, these gadgets will be the reason for riots after religion and caste excuse...lolz


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2008)

krates said:


> Just saw today newspaper ( ya it was lying since morning i never touched it but now  lol !)
> 
> *Icse bank* is giving loan for iphone
> 
> this is ridiculous !@!





dreamcatcher said:


> LOL.I am sure he meant *ICICI.*


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 24, 2008)

I am at a total loss, should I laugh at folly of the people, whowould actually take loans or should I feel angry at the way the banks and telcos are racketeering to loot us.

I can get a good bike for that price. It would work for years and even then give good resale price.

Or 

You can buy EEE PC 9 or ten inch models (Yes they are in India. I used the 10 inch model my self) Multi touch an all. Acer Aspire One or MSI Wind with a nice 3G phone that will act as modem!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 24, 2008)

Just saw a stupid iPhone 3G advertisement today while watching India-Sri Lanka match.iPhone 3G but no 3G in India.WTF!


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 24, 2008)

Funniest thread ever!! Thanks for making my day


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

ROFLMAO ........   .... zOMG loan for ifone ??? haha.

That shitass and dumb, self****ing Phone .

People are really going nuts now.

I would rather buy a GTX260 + C2D E8400 in that price and spend 5k more for a mobo 

****, this is height of stupidity. I am tired of this ifone hype now. Everywhere in my town, my school, amongst the girls ,everywhere this iFone .

A Quote from a Slayer song --

"_God Hate us All_"  (Here all = us people who know iFone is **** ).


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 25, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> I am at a total loss, should I laugh at folly of the people, whowould actually take loans or should I feel angry at the way the banks and telcos are racketeering to loot us.
> 
> I can get a good bike for that price. It would work for years and even then give good resale price.
> 
> ...



Just preying on the GREED and STUPIDITY of people, and believe me, there will be many takers for this loan.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ROFLMAO ........   .... zOMG loan for ifone ??? haha.
> 
> That shitass and dumb, self****ing Phone .
> 
> ...



It happens dude. Whenever Apple releases a new product, there will lot of buzz and talk. Unavoidable thought it's bullshit.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 25, 2008)

Idiotic, simply.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good for those obsessed with the latest shiny thingies and who don't mind selling their house to get it!!


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 25, 2008)

........ ki kami nahi duniya me, ek dhoondo hazaar milte hai.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 25, 2008)

Heh, and don't forget about the loan you will have to take for paying the bills then


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ I am sure banks hav plans for this too.


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 25, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Heh, and don't forget about the loan you will have to take for paying the bills then



Last time Jaspal Bhatti tried to get loan to pay phone bill, there was not such plan (Flop Show) But a lot has changed since then!


----------



## narangz (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ Haha, good ol' tv shows


----------



## pimpom (Aug 25, 2008)

When I saw the subject line of this thread, I thought the OP was going to ask how he can get a loan to buy an iphone. Thank god he and at least some forum members have more sense.


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 25, 2008)

Well what to say?  A bunch of people follow hype like lemmings (figuratively told).  Next come banks trying to cash in on their blindness!

Hmmm...  There must be really broad smiles at Cupertino about how easily they managed to judge and hypnotize the lemmings and soon make them bankrupt!!


----------



## ico (Aug 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I am tired of this ifone hype now. Everywhere in my town, my school, *amongst the girls *,everywhere this iFone .


 iPhone ka tora (tashan) alag hi hota hai.... n00bs k liye


----------



## goobimama (Aug 25, 2008)

Even the iPod's had an ICICI loan scheme some time back.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> iPhone ka tora (tashan) alag hi hota hai.... n00bs k liye



abbe guls to sabse badi nOObs hain. They dr00l for iF0n3


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 25, 2008)

Even if someone gives it for free, am gonna get it..


----------



## mehulved (Aug 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Even the iPod's had an ICICI loan scheme some time back.


I wonder, if aayush enters this thread will he notice the iPhone bashing first or goobi's grammar?


----------



## coolpcguy (Aug 25, 2008)

Sooo you'll have to take a loan to get the iPhone, another loan for those high data bills that you run into, and finally a third loan to pay off the first 2 loans, hmm makes Sense!! ^-^


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 25, 2008)

kaisa hai plan yeh toh batao if i pay down payment of 15k what will be th emi in 6 moths or 12months at what interest rates


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2008)

mehulved said:


> I wonder, if aayush enters this thread will he notice the iPhone bashing first or goobi's grammar?


double lolz 
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/55.png


----------



## goobimama (Aug 26, 2008)

Aye aye. I better miserable him for a few days then


----------



## sam9s (Aug 26, 2008)

krates said:


> Just saw today newspaper ( ya it was lying since morning i never touched it but now  lol !)
> 
> Icici bank is giving loan for iphone
> 
> this is ridiculous !@!



ICICI can give loan for anything........even for chaddies that go too expensive.....like the Jockies......lol..


----------



## chesss (Aug 26, 2008)

DO by any chance chicks dig this iphone?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

chesss said:


> DO by any chance chicks dig this iphone?



Chicks ? Do you mean girls ? They drool after this peice of sh1t.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 26, 2008)

Presenting....

*jPhone India - The Hype machine*
Directed by ******
India 2008, 35mm, color, 172 min.
With Nrgs, Sunl Dut, aaj Kumr
Hindi with English subtitles

The character of Radha, played by the Indian star Nrgs, is at the center of this epic melodrama of family and deception in the independent nation-state on the brink of widespread social change, the availability of jPhone 3G in India. The peasant woman raises two sons amidst a series of crippling trials, despite of all sorts of troubles she is determined to get jPhone. 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3243/2799482458_78f111720f_o.jpg​ 
The only way before her is to take karz (loan) from the Lala (IC-i-CI) while the other son rebels against this act and vows to avenge his family against Sukhilala (aka lala) and his friends (liarTel and VaderPhone), the friendly looking (but is not really) moneylender who cheats them out of their crop and takes advantage of the poor mother's attraction towards this new 3G phone in the market . 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3284/2799482464_b6a13a7a6e_o.jpg​ 
Ultimately, Radha comes to her senses but now has to pay to the lala for the rest of her life, her son revolts against the Lala, but is it too late ? 
There is surely more to see. Spectacularly filmed in Gevacolor and then transferred to Technicolor, movie is a cornerstone of classic Indian cinema, capturing the trials of telecommunication and technology in transition.


----------



## krates (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^^  mention the source lol


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ This page is the source. If you are posting it somewhere provide url of this page


----------



## Pat (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol! That was a nice one


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Presenting....
> 
> *jPhone India - The Hype machine*
> Directed by ******
> ...


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 27, 2008)

News, my colleague today got an iphone 3G and someone forwarded him a mail listing all the flaws of the phone. After spending 31K he is pissed. haha, he should have investigated abt the product or wud have just asked me.

Poor Chap!


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 27, 2008)

^^  Your current siggy is so true about most iPhone buyers.


----------



## Pat (Aug 27, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> News, my colleague today got an iphone 3G and someone forwarded him a mail listing all the flaws of the phone. After spending 31K he is pissed. haha, he should have investigated abt the product or wud have just asked me.
> 
> Poor Chap!



Ask him if he wants to sell it off at a cheaper price


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 27, 2008)

^^ I don't want to chant the word iPhone before him for next few days, he gets frustrated. btw, i think you will have to use his airtel connenction , right?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

lol Pat, you wanna buy it ?


----------



## Pat (Aug 27, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ I don't want to chant the word iPhone before him for next few days, he gets frustrated. btw, i think you will have to use his airtel connenction , right?



Nope. It works with any Airtel sim.



KPower Mania said:


> lol Pat, you wanna buy it ?



if he is ready to sell for cheap, why not


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 27, 2008)

^^ I'll ask him then, after few days when dust settles. Currently he is trying to impress girls with that VFM .


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 27, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Currently he is trying to impress girls


I'll not even dare argue this.  No phone, not in the entire universe can currently beat iPhone on this.  A great "chick accelerator".  True VFM there!!


----------

